# Anspieltracks auf Internetseiten klappen nicht



## Pippjay (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich würde mir gerne einige Tracks auf verschiedenen Internetseiten anhören. Zum Beispiel kann man auf http://www.Decks.de die verschiedenen Titel des Vinyls anhören oder auf MTV die Charts anspielen. Bei mir tut sich da allerdings nichts. Der Titel wird nicht abgespielt. Kann das an irgendwelchen Einstellungen liegen. Vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen. Ich weiss nicht wo ich anfangen soll.
Danke für Eure Antworten.

Gruß Pippjay


----------



## chmee (5. Januar 2006)

Gerade mal getestet. ähm, ist einfaches mp3.. Hast Du Winamp drauf oder Quicktime ?
Mal mit rechter Taste und "link neues fenster" ausprobiert ? 

mfg chmee


----------



## Pippjay (6. Januar 2006)

Ich habe WinAmp drauf, aber das bringt mir leider nichts. Wenn ich es anklicke, dann sagt er mir zwar, dass der Download beginnt, aber das war es auch. Anspielen tut er sie nicht. Den rechten Mausklick habe ich auch schon angewendet, aber funktioniert auch nicht. Leider. Bin mit meinem Latain leider am Ende.


----------



## chmee (6. Januar 2006)

1. versuch: Mit "Zeil speichern unter" die mp3 zu speichern versuchen.
Klappt ? cool !
2. Quicktime runterladen, dieser trägt sich in der Registry als MIME für mp3 ein,
dann sollte es .

Bin aber weiter auf der Suche, dass Winamp aufgehen soll, was er bis Dato nur
tut, wenn es eine m3u Datei ist. Infos werden gepostet.

mfg chmee


----------

